# CANON R3 - FIRMWARE REQUEST



## sharpshooter99 (Jan 26, 2022)

Really hoping with the R5C coming out and the firmware upgrade for the c70, that Canon rightfully gives the R3 some of these new features light Canon Raw Light in the HQ, MQ and LQ modes along with the ability to use shutter angle versus shutter speed. The R3 is priced higher then both the C70 and R5C so logically it deserves the same or more otherwise seriously wtf Canon are you saying to your market, pay more get less? Once again Canon is showing it cares very little to their consumer. Give us proper cinema tools in our cameras please


----------



## Joules (Jan 26, 2022)

Canon is very conservative when it comes to market segmentation. If a majority of the target market is unlikely to use a feature, it will not be included in the camera. I'm not saying that it is an approach I like, but it simply is how Canon has operated for a long time and it has also worked well for them for a long time.

So I would not hold my breath on getting cinema features in non cinema bodies.


----------



## sharpshooter99 (Jan 26, 2022)

I feel like they need to remain competitive with the other camera companies otherwise they might find themselves on the outs. Sony, Panasonic and Leica all give you the ability to shoot with shutter angle and waveforms. These are simple things they can easily add without having to effect their other offerings.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2022)

sharpshooter99 said:


> I feel like they need to remain competitive with the other camera companies otherwise they might find themselves on the outs.


You're not the first to say that in the past two decades. I suspect Canon knows a bit more than you about how to remain competitive. Certainly the fact that they've led the ILC market for those two decades suggests they know what they're doing.


----------



## sharpshooter99 (Jan 26, 2022)

Woah no need to be salty about it. Nikon also thought they knew more about the market and we can see how that has brought them to the brink, nobody is invincible. I would never have thought Sony would be where they are at now in terms of market share, but here we are. Let's keep things civil here shall we. No reason why we can't ask camera companies for certain features, if we don't let them know how we use the cameras and what would make our lives easier then how will change ever take place.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2022)

You can ask, but I hope you know that posting a request here is not asking Canon. Call them, email them, write them an old-fashioned letter, or at least post on their own forum which they do monitor. Posting here is like telling the UPS guy that delivered your camera what features you wish it had.


----------



## sharpshooter99 (Jan 26, 2022)

I've already spoken to my Canon rep and passed along this feedback, and fun fact they do read this forum from time to time to verify the feedback they get from their CPS members. The more sources they see this feedback on the more likely they will look into the issue.


----------



## sharpshooter99 (Jan 27, 2022)

Also would love to see the ability to shoot RAW light to an SD card, this would be amazing. Seems like if the C70 is able to achieve this then why not the R3?


----------



## Czardoom (Jan 27, 2022)

sharpshooter99 said:


> Also would love to see the ability to shoot RAW light to an SD card, this would be amazing. Seems like if the C70 is able to achieve this then why not the R3?


I think you are asking the wrong question. It is not what the R3 can achieve, but who is the target consumer of the R3 and the C70?

Maybe the features you are asking for are not in the R3 is because the R3 is a stills oriented camera with a target consumer that shoots sports and action. As I believe someone else mentioned, Canon likes to target a more specific consumer for their individual cameras. Clearly, this does not please the people who think every camera should have every feature, but it seems that Canon's philosophy has served them well so far. One of the "philosophies" that Canon mentions often in regards to their cameras is making them easy to use. To a certain extent, streamlining a product for a more specific target consumer seems to be one way to accomplish that. 

It reminds me of when the M50 (I think that was the model) came out without 24fp video mode. Video shooters were outraged and complained to the point that Canon eventually added it with firmware. Personally, I believe that adding 24fp probably confused far more buyers of the M50 than were satisfied by the addition. The M50 is an entry level camera, that is targeted for those wanting a small, light camera that is easily taken on trips, family outings, etc. I wouldn't be surprised if 90% or more of M camera owners don't shoot video in anything but the default mode. The M cameras are obviously not the camera that is targeted for advanced video shooters looking for that cinematic look. I have shot some video over the years, some "how-to" painting videos for YouTube along with the types of video that I would think almost all M series shooters would shoot - family events, kids and dogs playing, etc. When I started shooting video, I just wanted one choice - the default - to shoot in. I didn't want to have to learn what the difference between 29 and 24 fp is. I don't want a mode that takes a still every few seconds (The default on my Olympus camera for some God forsaken reason), I don't need 4K, I don't want 10 different modes and setting to choose from and have to consult the manual. If I want all that, I would choose a camera that was meant for video or a more advanced camera that was somewhat of a hybrid. 

So, yes, some want it all, and some want it simpler. Yes, it might make it more difficult to choose which (if any) Canon camera you want, but that's the way it seems to be at the moment.


----------



## sharpshooter99 (Jan 27, 2022)

The R3 whether or not they want to admit it is their flagship camera, so regardless of the narrow minded views you have towards who is allowed to use certain cameras is irrelevant. The best in the line deserves the best features end of story. I am not asking for features that don't suit the use of the camera. Shutter angle isn't something special, if we are gonna call this a pro body then professional cameras that shoot video use shutter angle not shutter speed. Also different levels of raw compression is actually something that would greatly benefit a sports shooter. It's 2022 now, video is not a side dish, news agencies need it and we as actual pros are being asked to serve up both. Nothing overly fancy but I'd like my memory cards not to get chewed up when I am shooting a little video alongside stills. Try and remember this is a pro camera and I expect professional features like shutter angle and options for raw compression. None of this is unreasonable to ask for. I'm not asking for the r3 to be 50mp, I'm not asking for sensor shift shooting modes, even though far cheaper cameras have this feature, I'm not asking for dual card slots with the same media type. The R3 is great for sports but in 2022 we need to drop the narrow minded views of single use cases for cameras. Reporters need to take footage all the time and when you are shooting in a remote area and need to conserve card space then raw compression options would be vital to getting the job done. Shutter angle and raw compression options, thats what I want for the r3


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 28, 2022)

sharpshooter99 said:


> The R3 whether or not they want to admit it is their flagship camera, so regardless of the narrow minded views you have towards who is allowed to use certain cameras is irrelevant. The best in the line deserves the best features end of story. I am not asking for features that don't suit the use of the camera. Shutter angle isn't something special, if we are gonna call this a pro body then professional cameras that shoot video use shutter angle not shutter speed. Also different levels of raw compression is actually something that would greatly benefit a sports shooter. It's 2022 now, video is not a side dish, news agencies need it and we as actual pros are being asked to serve up both. Nothing overly fancy but I'd like my memory cards not to get chewed up when *I am shooting a little video alongside stills*. Try and remember this is a pro camera and I expect professional features like shutter angle and options for raw compression. None of this is unreasonable to ask for. I'm not asking for the r3 to be 50mp, I'm not asking for sensor shift shooting modes, even though far cheaper cameras have this feature, I'm not asking for dual card slots with the same media type. The R3 is great for sports but in 2022 we need to drop the narrow minded views of single use cases for cameras. Reporters need to take footage all the time and when you are shooting in a remote area and need to conserve card space then raw compression options would be vital to getting the job done. Shutter angle and raw compression options, thats what I want for the r3


If you shoot a lot video alongside stills not just a little, you already know that
for shutter angle:
Tv = 2 x fps
Tv = shutter speed 
fps = Frames per second
Keep the shutter speed twice as much as the fps, you have your proper shutter angle (i.e. 180 degree)!
Want to go other than 180 degree to get blurred or crisper effect? reduce or increase the shutter speed.
That is simple, isn't it?

For waveform: 
just try setting proper exposure! 
Every photo- and video- grapher can do it.

These are all intuitively built into the camera already and they shouldn't stop seasoned photo and videographers using the R3 or any other camera, per se. The new generation of cameras all can take good picture and good video.

Asking for shooting Raw internally, there is only R3, R5 and Z9 that can do so. You don't have much "flagship" camera options out there.


----------



## sharpshooter99 (Jan 28, 2022)

bhf3737 said:


> If you shoot a lot video alongside stills not just a little, you already know that
> for shutter angle:
> Tv = 2 x fps
> Tv = shutter speed
> ...



I am well aware, however, having shutter angle means not having to ever worry about this, you just set it to 180 and then you can change your frame rates however you please. The problem with Canon is the default shutter angle for 60fps is still 1/50 which means you are screwed in post if you don't remember to change it to 1/120. Canon is the only system I know that when you switch into 60fps the shutter speed defaults to 1/50. Both my SL2 and Nikon Z7 both switch to 1/120 automatically when you enable 60fps. If Canon could remove their heads from their rears and adjust the shutter speed automatically to 1/120 for 60fps then I would have so much of an issue with the lack of shutter angle. 







bhf3737 said:


> For waveform:
> just try setting proper exposure!
> Every photo- and video- grapher can do it.



A waveform is simply the correct tool to assess video exposure, I know how to set proper exposure, no need to be salty. I just prefer to know if my colour space is within a broadcast gamut. For now I loop thru a Ninja V to get a waveform, again, other camera systems have this ability.





bhf3737 said:


> These are all intuitively built into the camera already and they shouldn't stop seasoned photo and videographers using the R3 or any other camera, per se. The new generation of cameras all can take good picture and good video.




Not interested in good video, professional tools should provide me with professional video



bhf3737 said:


> Asking for shooting Raw internally, there is only R3, R5 and Z9 that can do so. You don't have much "flagship" camera options out there.



Not sure what your point is here. Lots of cameras now shoot RAW, just asking for access to a smaller file size for jobs that don't require full res RAW, seems to me we have options for jpeg large, medium and small. Just asking for the same in my video files, which the R5C has so just port that over, shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Andrew_kuttor (May 13, 2022)

I need to add my voice here. 

I own both the R3 and the c70, actually sold an R5 for an R3. And I DO believe canon should bump up the video features. At least on par with Nikon and Sony’s A1. Such as:

- shutter angle
- custom WB in movie mode in Live View
- RAW output to Atomos
- Atomos compatibility, like shutter button triggers REC. 
- XF-AVC
- Cinema RAW, this is not the same as Canon RAW. 
- Cinema RAW Lite
- oh and let me disable IBIS but retain lens IS!

Please!!!


----------



## Andrew_kuttor (May 13, 2022)

Andrew_kuttor said:


> I need to add my voice here.
> 
> I own both the R3 and the c70, actually sold an R5 for an R3. And I DO believe canon should bump up the video features. At least on par with Nikon and Sony’s A1. Such as:
> 
> ...


By the way, to add before someone says dont complain here tell canon…

I do, every two weeks. I email their support with the requests and supporting reasons/arguments for the request.


----------

